# Thread, Daten vom Socket lesen



## spitzname (26. Jan 2011)

Hallo, ist das richtig, dass wenn ein Thread Daten von einem Socket lesen möchte, die noch nicht angekommen sind, wird dieser in der Methode run blockiert und wartet bis irgendwelche Daten ankommen, oder ist das Falsch?

Würde mich über Tipps freuen
Gruß spitzname


----------



## XHelp (26. Jan 2011)

Die Methode, die das Lesen übernimmt, blockiert. Aber im Grunde - ja. Genau so, wie die Methode blockiert, wenn du über die Konsole eine Eingabe abfängst.


----------



## spitzname (26. Jan 2011)

Danke!


----------

